# Grouse report 12/11



## Bird Chaser (Dec 2, 2004)

Grouse hunting in eastern Ohio with 3 guys and 3 dogs. Had a total of 9 flushes, 5 different birds in 5 hours of hunting. I was lucky enough to get one.First one Ive gotten in almost 2 years. I was birdless last year in 7 trips. The flush total was better than any day last year but nothing like the good years. Anybody else been out?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the report. I haven't been out lately, but since I am on X-mas break i plan on getting out some and will report on how many birds were seen when I do.


----------

